# logo umfliesen lassen?



## sebi40k (16. Juli 2007)

hi, bin neu hier und habe eine frage: ich habe einen text erstellt, umrandet, innen weiss gemacht, outlines schwarz, danach den text 3d gemacht und jetzt will ich das der text bzw. text inkl. 3d blocks um radet werden, wie mach ich das
vielen dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## Beppone (16. Juli 2007)

sebi40k hat gesagt.:


> hi, bin neu hier und habe eine frage: ich habe einen text erstellt, umrandet, innen weiss gemacht, outlines schwarz, danach den text 3d gemacht und jetzt will ich das der text bzw. text inkl. 3d blocks um radet werden, wie mach ich das
> vielen dank schon mal im voraus



Hi,
"um radet" wovon? Und was meinst du bitte mit "den text 3d gemacht" oder "3d blocks?"
Einen 3D-Effekt von einem 2D-Objekt simuliert oder ein echtes 3D-Objekt? Statisch? Bewegung? Mit welchem Programm erstellt? Mannmannmann. Ich helfe ja wirklich gerne, manche machen's einem wirklich schwer!


----------



## sebi40k (16. Juli 2007)

jo sry^^ also:

das ganze wird mit adobe illustrator gemacht, ich erstelle einen text und mache oultines dran somit wirkt der text leer also innen weiss aussen schwarze outlines, jetzt  lasse ich den text so wirken das dieser so aussieht als ob man ihn von schräg forne betrachten würde (effect--->3d) also am text sind nun die teile sichtbar die nach hinten bzw. unten abgehen die das ganze aussehn lassen als ob es liegen würde(blocks). und jetzt will ich das ganze umraden also inkl. den teilen die den text 3d aussehen lassen wie mache ich das?


----------



## mreball (17. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie gelingt es Dir nicht, Dich verständlich und in gut leserlicher Form auszudrücken. Manchmal sagt ein Bild aber mehr als tausend Worte – zeige uns doch mal dein Werk, villeicht versteht man dann was Du eigentlich willst.


----------



## sebi40k (17. Juli 2007)

hi,
ja wie man sieht habe ich es hinbekommen aber: ich habe die schrift kopiert und nochmal eigefügt diese dann vektorisiert und darum eine outline gezogen, hinter die eigentliche schrift gestellt und schon war mein ziel eigentlich erreicht ( nicht von den elementen verwirren lassen die ich noch anfügt habe(herunterhengendenplanzen, aufsteigende vögel usw.) doch: geht das nicht einfacher so eine 3d schrift zu umranden? da beim vektorisiren zum teil auch etwas weggeschnitten werden kann... wie gesagt das programm ist adobe illustrator

schon mal danke für die hilfe


----------



## Beppone (18. Juli 2007)

sebi40k hat gesagt.:


> Anhang anzeigen 32011
> 
> hi,
> ja wie man sieht habe ich es hinbekommen aber: ich habe die schrift kopiert und nochmal eigefügt diese dann vektorisiert und darum eine outline gezogen, hinter die eigentliche schrift gestellt und schon war mein ziel eigentlich erreicht ( nicht von den elementen verwirren lassen die ich noch anfügt habe(herunterhengendenplanzen, aufsteigende vögel usw.) doch: geht das nicht einfacher so eine 3d schrift zu umranden? da beim vektorisiren zum teil auch etwas weggeschnitten werden kann... wie gesagt das programm ist adobe illustrator
> ...



Aaah, "um raden" = umranden = geschlossene Kontur mit gleichmäßigem Abstand um ein komplexes Objekt erstellen.

Ob sich der Text samt Effekten in Pfade konvertieren läßt, weiß ich nicht. Das wäre der erste Schrtitt. Dann alle entstandenen Objekte zu einer Fläche verschmelzen lassen und um den gewünschten Abstand erweitern.

Grüße!


----------



## nike0509 (20. Juli 2007)

es geht einfacher, wenn du die schrift wie schon berieben vektorierst, innen weiß und outline schwarz, dann den 3D-eeffekt anwendest (wurde vorher alles schon beschrieben).

dann duplizierst du dir dein 3D-objekt und verriegelst vorsichtshalber die original-ebene.

Dann musst du den Effekt umwandeln:
Objekt -> Aussehen umwandeln

Danach müssen alle elemente ausgewählt werden und mit dem Pathfinder auf ein reduziert werden (anwenden-button nicht vergessen). Dadurch ergibt sich eine 1:1 Fläche von deinem 3D-Objekt, die du dann einfach bei den Ebenen wieder unter deine Original-ebene ziehst. 
Jetzt kannst du der Fläche ganz normal eine Outline geben und definieren, wie groß diese sein soll...

Klingt kompliziert ist aber alles ganz schnell gemacht und genauer als von Hand eine Outline nachzeichnen.

Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen ;o)

LG Nike


----------

